# Neighbor and the fence



## duckmania (Jun 3, 2014)

We had a good windstorm here in Central Texas last night and a large section of the privacy fence between us and the neighbors blew down. It was needing replacement in the next couple of years, this just sped it up some. Our neighbors are super nice folks, their both Asian, don't speak very good English at all so I have trouble communicating with them. They are smart folks, both have Phd's in chemical engineering, but there is a language barrier. I'm trying to tell them the fence needs to be replaced and we should split the costs, they reply with "you repair." It's going to be about $3k to replace, repairing is not an option. I'm thinking about just going ahead and replacing, give them a schedule of the costs, and hope for the best. They have a friend who comes by who speaks good English and could translate, but it may be awhile before they come by, meanwhile, the fence is scattered all over the backyards. What do ya think?


----------



## Profish00 (May 21, 2004)

Good luck but he don't have to split the cost. He should tho, but don't have to.


----------



## 98aggie77566 (Jul 7, 2009)

You might try writing a nice letter.

Sometimes written communications are easier to understand as a second language vs. verbal.

I deal with a lot of business in China, and find written comms much more effective.

If they have PhD's and work around here....I suspect at a minimum they can read/write in English.


----------



## TxDuSlayer (Jun 24, 2006)

If you have an iPhone there actually translation apps. You type in fence needs to be replaced. It will show the word in there language you can write all down & then give it to them. Good luck


----------



## MEGABITE (May 21, 2004)

Make sure you get the pretty side


----------



## duckmania (Jun 3, 2014)

Good idea ag!


----------



## RDN (Apr 16, 2014)

There's an app for that!


----------



## 47741 (Jan 5, 2010)

yep, written is the best choice. The google translate app is pretty decent as well. I used it in China, successfully.


----------



## Zeitgeist (Nov 10, 2011)

They understand very well, "you fix" LOL!


----------



## sweenyite (Feb 22, 2009)

They are pretty smart, sounds like.


----------



## redman71 (Jan 11, 2005)

I have no doubt that they understand what you are asking. In the asian culture everything is a negotiation. I certainly would not replace the fence and then ask for reimbursement. It is unlikely you will get it.

The asian culture is very tight with money in general. They won't pay unless they absolutely have to.

I've built many houses for them and had the same general experience. If you are firm with them, they know they have hit the end of their negotiating limit and will agree to what you are asking.

Good luck


----------



## Tall1 (Aug 3, 2009)

Sometimes people's understanding of the English language starts to fade when it involves their money.


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

Do you honestly believe that 2 Asian PHD Chem E's can't understand you? :spineyes:


----------



## jtburf (May 26, 2004)

If they do not have children, pets or any other reason to build a fence plan on just doing it yourself.

Put the pickets on your side of the fence and never look back.

John


----------



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

It gets down to who really needs the fence.


----------



## texcajun (Feb 22, 2009)

Fences are not a requirement, they are a convenience. If they don't care about the fence being there, then they don't have to help pay to replace it.


----------



## CHARLIE (Jun 2, 2004)

Who put it up in the first place ? Oh yes they understand very well.


----------



## ralph7 (Apr 28, 2009)

> redman71;9569962]
> 
> The asian culture is very tight with money in general. They won't pay unless they absolutely have to.
> 
> ...


They cheep plicks. :smile:


----------



## mrau (Mar 17, 2010)

MEGABITE said:


> Make sure you get the pretty side


I agree with about 99% of your posts, but you're wrong. You should want the "ugly" side. As long as by pretty you mean the smooth side with the pickets.

I want the ugly side because that means the ****** can't get in my yard as easy ... I want the horizontal 2X4s on my side. So I can stand on them to shoot at the attacking ****** if needed. Lol. These master planned communities have messed up our inherent survival instincts, but I'll take the ugly side of the fence.

I'm just messing with you Mega, but the practice of placing the horizontals inside the "fort" goes way back to the frontier days. Back when our ancestors survived by holing up in forts at night.

You'd love me as a neighbor. I'm about to replace some fencing behind my house and the guy was hemming and hawing about which side the pickets would go on. I told him that I want to have the horizontal boards on my side.


----------



## KeeperTX (Jul 8, 2013)

I think your neighbors are on the fence on this one. :spineyes:


----------



## Court (Jul 16, 2011)

I agree with everyone that says they understand-If you expect to split the costs you both better write your checks for half before you start.


----------



## TranTheMan (Aug 17, 2009)

Whitebassfisher said:


> Do you honestly believe that 2 Asian PHD Chem E's can't understand you? :spineyes:


LOL. Right! 
Get an estimate in writing, have a meeting with them and tell them 1/2 of the cost is their to see what they say?? Having said that, I was only 2/3 successful with my case, though :tongue:! My two American neighbors chipped in with their shares, my Asian neighbor said that he did not need the fence! Cheap dude. 
BTW, I am Asian!


----------



## TheSamarai (Jan 20, 2005)

Do they ever go in there backyard ? Otherwise they may not care whether the fence is there or not.


----------



## KEN KERLEY (Nov 13, 2006)

They be so funny (spoken with an asian accent). They understand "you fix" but can't grasp "we fix". Sounds like they're well educated jerks.


----------



## TexasVines (Jan 5, 2012)

mrau said:


> I agree with about 99% of your posts, but you're wrong. You should want the "ugly" side. As long as by pretty you mean the smooth side with the pickets.
> 
> I want the ugly side because that means the ****** can't get in my yard as easy ... I want the horizontal 2X4s on my side. So I can stand on them to shoot at the attacking ****** if needed. Lol. These master planned communities have messed up our inherent survival instincts, but I'll take the ugly side of the fence.
> 
> ...


when I was a kid I thought the best side was the "ugly" side because that is the one that was easier to climb on

similar to what you are saying as well.....easier to climb out of harder to climb into :doowapsta


----------



## Rotate (Mar 7, 2011)

Do you have a HOA? Maybe they have some guidance, rules etc....regarding how and if it must be replaced.


----------



## minedude (Apr 29, 2008)

First off if they are telling you to fix it they are basically all ready decided that it's yours. If they are chemical enengineers they know ow what is up and made the decision that they are not gonna flip a dime. As for.pretty side or ugly side is really what decides who's fence it really is. They know what is up.


----------



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

I'll say it one last time. If you don't need the fence let it ride.


----------



## berto (Oct 14, 2004)

whos is it anyways? if my neighbor asked me to pay for half of his fence id LOL at him. Its not mine


----------



## Won Hunglo (Apr 24, 2007)

Yo so funny. Now you go pay full price fo yo fence.

Don't forgot to paint pickets on there side neon colors before nailing them up!


----------



## Zeitgeist (Nov 10, 2011)

TranTheMan said:


> BTW, I am Asian!


 No way! "SmithTheMan" :cheers:


----------



## Flat Trout (Aug 2, 2011)

If you chose the ugly side you will have to go on their property to nail the uprights.


Brrrrr


----------



## dwilliams35 (Oct 8, 2006)

Just speak his language....

Him: You fix!

You: You pay!


----------



## Baconeer (Jan 17, 2010)

Most acreage lots near me do not have fence. Those who do have animals. You need fence ,you pay.

Does he have fence on his other sides ?


----------



## w_r_ranch (Jan 14, 2005)

8 strands of barbed wire & T-posts... tell him you're going to start raising goats.


----------



## RLwhaler (Sep 10, 2005)

TranTheMan said:


> LOL. Right!
> Get an estimate in writing, have a meeting with them and tell them 1/2 of the cost is their to see what they say??


X2 what Tran just said...



w_r_ranch said:


> 8 strands of barbed wire & T-posts... tell him you're going to start raising goats.


All else fails? please followed w_r_ranch above^^^^^^^^^^^^^ Seriously.


----------



## dwilliams35 (Oct 8, 2006)

Just pull out a roll of concertina wire.


----------



## mchildress (Jul 11, 2009)

Prop it back up and say I fix.


----------



## sea hunt 202 (Nov 24, 2011)

If you have a pool it is on you, if they have outside dogs then it is equel. You will need to split cost, or you can prop it up and patch it-looks ugly but its done. I have a bad neighbor so I patched it and grew fig ivey to cover the damage. Now it looks like a hedge and I am happy and don't care what they think


----------



## gunsmoke11 (Apr 30, 2012)

Play the wait game....or to speed up the wait game buy/rent rge biggest meanest dog you can that will keep going in their backyard they will learn English real fast. You may get a free fence and the pretty side at that.


----------



## Spooley (Feb 24, 2013)

You could just wait them out. If you choose to, you may hasten them in erection by repeatedly strolling and/or lounging around you backyard in a thong of your choice, particularly when they have company or are enjoying their backyard privacy.


----------



## BullyARed (Jun 19, 2010)

Spooley said:


> You could just wait them out. If you choose to, you may hasten them in erection by repeatedly strolling and/or lounging around you backyard in a thong of your choice, particularly when they have company or are enjoying their backyard privacy.


Winner! Walking around your backyard in a pink thong will do it. 

BTW, next time just have a casual chit chat with them and ask them about their work. They will proudly display their English speaking that will blow your brain away!


----------



## dwilliams35 (Oct 8, 2006)

Spooley said:


> You could just wait them out. If you choose to, you may hasten them in erection by repeatedly strolling and/or lounging around you backyard in a thong of your choice, particularly when they have company or are enjoying their backyard privacy.


 I think I for one may have been able to phrase that in a little less weird manner. Something without "erection" and "thong" in the same sentence. One guy in a thong hastens the other guy's erection?


----------



## Bocephus (May 30, 2008)

Tell them, since there is currently no fence.....

STAY OFF MY LAWN *********** !


----------



## Spirit (Nov 19, 2008)

Spooley said:


> You could just wait them out. If you choose to, you may hasten them in erection by repeatedly strolling and/or lounging around you backyard in a thong of your choice, particularly when they have company or are enjoying their backyard privacy.


Or a half thong .. one of those would get a fence erected quickly, they burn the eyes  ... but you might get the ugly side of the fence as payback.


----------



## BullyARed (Jun 19, 2010)

Just build half of the fence and tell them they can finish the other half.


----------



## sweenyite (Feb 22, 2009)

BullyARed said:


> Just build half of the fence and tell them they can finish the other half.


 The top half or the bottom half? :rotfl:


----------



## jamisjockey (Jul 30, 2009)

Paint their side with a giant middle finger?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gatortrout (Aug 13, 2005)

In my business they don't seem to know a word of English but they know how to read enough to clip coupons and they know how to say "regular or basic carwash" LOL


----------



## iridered2003 (Dec 12, 2005)

Spooley said:


> You could just wait them out. If you choose to, you may hasten them in erection by repeatedly strolling and/or lounging around you backyard in a thong of your choice, particularly when they have company or are enjoying their backyard privacy.





spirit said:


> Or a half thong .. one of those would get a fence erected quickly, they burn the eyes  ... but you might get the ugly side of the fence as payback.


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## roundman (May 21, 2004)

iridered2003 said:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


gawd, i didnt know there was such a thingy,lol

on sat. nights go tell them your have a party by the pool, black tie affair,lol ,, get me one, an xxx and a bottle of jack and let me walk around awhile and you will have workers there the next morning building you a new fence, they pay , lmao :rotfl:


----------



## jamisjockey (Jul 30, 2009)

Didn't need to see that.


----------



## WillieT (Aug 25, 2010)

That's asscusting


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

I did not know there was such a thing as a half thong either. Honestly, I preferred being ignorant about that.


----------



## aguaflaca (Aug 11, 2005)

whitebassfisher said:


> i did not know there was such a thing as a half thong either. Honestly, i preferred being ignorant about that.


x1000000


----------



## berto (Oct 14, 2004)

Won Hunglo said:


> Yo so funny. Now you go pay full price fo yo fence.
> 
> Don't forgot to paint pickets on there side neon colors before nailing them up!


You think that's funny, my dad did that to his neighbor.


----------



## FoghornLeghorn (Sep 11, 2012)

Write them a nice letter and translate it into whatever language you think they speak. Being it to them and be nice. Hope for the best.


----------



## dwilliams35 (Oct 8, 2006)

FoghornLeghorn said:


> Write them a nice letter and translate it into whatever language you think they speak. Being it to them and be nice. Hope for the best.


 That's pretty much devoid of fun..


----------



## andrax (Aug 23, 2011)

Spooley said:


> You could just wait them out. If you choose to, you may hasten them in erection by repeatedly strolling and/or lounging around you backyard in a thong of your choice, particularly when they have company or are enjoying their backyard privacy.


Every evening go out and pull weeds,with your thong side facing their house.

o0o0o0o0o0o0o


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

Is this a back fence line? 

I don't anticipate a problem with a good neighbor, just talk to them. 

If they won't pay for it, and it is a side fence, just build it 6-8" inside your property line. They cannot tie their adjoining fences into yours on the ends as you still own 6-8" of property behind your new fence. This could create problems if they have a dog in their yard or future sale of the house to someone. The only way to enclose their yard with no gaps would be to build their own fence behind yours, on their property line. This type of fence build inside your property line avoids any issues with fence ownership or problems in the future too.


----------



## fishin shallow (Jul 31, 2005)

How do you know that you are the one not understanding?? I have an Asian customer that says "you fix". We do and then send him an invoice and "he pay".


----------



## Hevy Dee (May 26, 2004)

*aNOTHER ADVANTAGE*



TexasVines said:


> when I was a kid I thought the best side was the "ugly" side because that is the one that was easier to climb on


The "ugly" side gives you a place to put your beer.


----------



## fishingcacher (Mar 29, 2008)

I remember eating at a Chinese restaurant and a waiter came over to clean the table and he said "Excuse you". I got a big kick out of that. Maybe they just used the wrong pronoun.


----------



## Gluconda (Aug 25, 2005)

Numbers are international so try this:

$3000/2 = $1500


----------



## mstrelectricman (Jul 10, 2009)

Gluconda said:


> Numbers are international so try this:
> 
> $3000/2 = $1500


So....you can do math.

So why do you always lose count on snapper?


----------



## TranTheMan (Aug 17, 2009)

fishingcacher said:


> I remember eating at a Chinese restaurant and a waiter came over to clean the table and he said "Excuse you". I got a big kick out of that. Maybe they just used the wrong pronoun.


Sometimes my Chinese friends/coworkers used the pronoun "he" vs "she" incorrectly; not sure why.


----------



## sea hunt 202 (Nov 24, 2011)

Or you can prop up your old fence with post on your side and just wait them out. If they will not participate just grow fig ivey on it and in a few years it will look nice


----------



## GulfCoast1102 (Dec 30, 2013)

This same thing happened with a friend of mine from church. She lives in a cookie cutter neighborhood with an HOA and everyone must have a fence. The fence was rotted away to nothing, and fell over. She took care of everything, and 2 of the 3 neighbors agreed to participate and help (cost and labor). One neighbor was a complete POS and wouldn't lift a finger to help. They did nothing but complain about how "your fence fell over in my yard!....". They were really trashy people. I'm glad i don't have to put up with that kind of krap.


----------



## El First Draw (Dec 11, 2012)

Key question is whose property is the fence on? Most times when a fence is built on a new construction home the first built home gets the fence. The fence builder will build on one side of property pins or the other, very seldom will the fence be built on the property line. The first home pays for fence, good neighbors will usually split the cost of next fence, some times the side with pickets will pay more.


----------



## utap1 (Jun 7, 2009)

So where we at in this? I'm interested. Email them this thread and they should pay up.


----------



## Jamaica Cove (Apr 2, 2008)

My understanding is that Chinese do not like "X"s-like the Chinese bank bldg. built in Hong Kong in the late 80s, early 90s where the sides of the skyscraper had big "X"s . It is supposed to be "Bad Luck". If they don't pay after you ask for agreement to pay, make sure a big "X" is on their side. They will appreciate that!


----------



## duckmania (Jun 3, 2014)

Here's an update. I went ahead and built the fence, unsure of what would happen. The evening we finished the guy came over with his checkbook and paid for half. He's a good guy, I just can't understand him, maybe more of a problem of my tex-mex hearing rather than his english speaking ability.


----------



## mas360 (Nov 21, 2006)

Were you taken by surprise?


----------



## Spooley (Feb 24, 2013)

*That's just super!*



duckmania said:


> Here's an update. I went ahead and built the fence, unsure of what would happen. The evening we finished the guy came over with his checkbook and paid for half. He's a good guy, I just can't understand him, maybe more of a problem of my tex-mex hearing rather than his english speaking ability.


How many times did you have to sport your thong?


----------



## duckmania (Jun 3, 2014)

Ha ha. I told my wife if he doesn't pay I could always cut the grass wearing a speedo.

I really didn't know what would happen, just glad it worked out. His fence on the far side blew down and I've been helping him rebuild it. We just kind of nod our heads at each other.


----------



## Pistol58 (Oct 9, 2009)

This brings back memories.

Back in my younger years, me and a couple buddies rented a pretty nice town house. It had a "backyard" in between the house and garage that was all concrete. On this concrete patio was a hot tub. Many good times were had on that patio.

Our neighbors were of Asian descent and they were getting frustrated with us and would try and talk to us when we would see them, but they spoke zero english.

Finally, a knock on the door and there is their 16 year old boy with the parents standing behind him. I answer the door and they are angrily hollering at him to relay their message to me.

"My parents are getting tired of all the pee on their back porch"

Apparently, it being concrete and all, we should not have treated this as a "typical" backyard and hopped out of the hottub to pee in the corner of the patio..it spilled over, and was standing..well you know.

We felt pretty bad about that one.

This was the same neighbors that when the they cut off our lights for late payment, we ran an extension cord to their front door outlet, through our front window, and were still able to fire up the big screen and playstation.

Good times in that place for sure.


----------



## Reloder28 (Apr 10, 2010)

I suspected he probably was suggesting for you to handle the replacement instead of him & then he would pay you, though he may have been unable to communicate that.

My fluently speaking English neighbor stiffed me for the cost of our fence.


----------



## POC Troutman (Jul 13, 2009)

haha good ol cashell. I remember when ya'll ran that extention cord, bunch of hooligans in that place i tell ya. and i dominated FIFA, no one could touch me.


----------



## Pistol58 (Oct 9, 2009)

POC Troutman said:


> haha good ol cashell. I remember when ya'll ran that extention cord, bunch of hooligans in that place i tell ya. and i dominated FIFA, no one could touch me.


Your crazy. I was undefeated with Brazil. Also held the most wins in Quarterback Club skills challenge.


----------



## sweenyite (Feb 22, 2009)

duckmania said:


> Here's an update. I went ahead and built the fence, unsure of what would happen. The evening we finished the guy came over with his checkbook and paid for half. He's a good guy, I just can't understand him, maybe more of a problem of my tex-mex hearing rather than his english speaking ability.


 Sounds like a good outcome to me. Did he pay you for labor? :rotfl:


----------



## sotexhookset (Jun 4, 2011)

*Don't lie*

You know you got in their head after you had the fence built by staging a little something to think about on their side.


----------



## mrau (Mar 17, 2010)

sotexhookset said:


> You know you got in their head after you had the fence built by staging a little something to think about on their side.
> 
> View attachment 1521825


Oh my Lord that's funny stuff right there!


----------



## tbone2374 (Feb 27, 2010)

ralph7 said:


> They cheep plicks. :smile:


Now...that's some funny cheeet!


----------



## Gfish (Aug 31, 2009)

duckmania said:


> We had a good windstorm here in Central Texas last night and a large section of the privacy fence between us and the neighbors blew down. It was needing replacement in the next couple of years, this just sped it up some. Our neighbors are super nice folks, their both Asian, don't speak very good English at all so I have trouble communicating with them. They are smart folks, both have Phd's in chemical engineering, but there is a language barrier. I'm trying to tell them the fence needs to be replaced and we should split the costs, they reply with "you repair." It's going to be about $3k to replace, repairing is not an option. I'm thinking about just going ahead and replacing, give them a schedule of the costs, and hope for the best. They have a friend who comes by who speaks good English and could translate, but it may be awhile before they come by, meanwhile, the fence is scattered all over the backyards. What do ya think?


I had the same problem. When I asked my neighbor ( old man) if he wanted to go half on it he replied by yelling "It's not my fence it's yours". So I just replaced my whole fence out of my own pocket. After I was done he came over and asked why I didn't put the pretty side facing his yard. I said "It's my fence I pick the side I want to look at". He was ******. At least your neighbor paid up.


----------



## sea hunt 202 (Nov 24, 2011)

that turned out great


----------

